# theraband?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, should i try out theraband gold? I might buy 5 feet of it.. But i dont know. How long does dtg last you guys? ( i shoot around 50 to 200 shots almost everyday) so would you guys say i get it? Thanks!-Brandon


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Theraband is good stuff. Pure latex is also good stuff. Latex tubes are good stuff. Theratubes are also good stuff. The thicker flat bands are harder to cut using the customary rotary cutter on a self healing pad. The thinner bands are easier to cut but they dont last as long as the thicker flat bands. It seems there is no easy compromise.

I have found that I like pure latex tubes at about .25" outside by .125" inside and a fifty foot roll is pretty inexpensive on EBay.

I also like Theraband Gold but just have a hell of a time cutting it. Someone said stick it down with double sided tape and it is easier to cut. Have not tried that but I do think it is most likely a BRILLIANT idea.

So yeah, it seems there are tons of ways to skin this cat.

Go Sooners.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

TBG may not last as long as tubing but you should try it. There are many people who prefer speed over longivity.

I really don't like the cutting part of bands. But this is me.

Flatband is cutting his bands with a paper cutter when I remember right.

I may try this.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thera band gold is great! Go for it. Shots/band sent vary due to many variables. Average of @ 400 to 500 per set.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have started using TBG exclusively. I shot tubes for a long time and they last really well but are not as fast and have a heavier pull but my biggest problem with tubes is they were really inconsistant. I would order one batch and they would be great then I would order another from the same source and they would be noticably lighter or heavier.

TBG is always the same and gives you a lot of power for the draw weight also you can make bands anywhere from light target bands to as heavy as you are able to pull. my biggest complaint with it is it doesn't last as long as tubes. I don't mind cutting bands, invest in a mat and rotary cutter and it goes pretty fast IMO. I always carry a couple of spare bandsets with me in an empty pellet tin and they are super easy to change out if I do have one tear. Unless I find something I haven't tried yet I will stick to TBG.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely try some out. If you continue shooting slingshots you can pretty much count on trying it sooner or later.

As for cutting it, it can be tedious if you have to mark it by hand/ruler each time

The best thing I ever did regarding cutting bands is take the extra time to make templates of my most used bands. I ended up with some that I don't use t much but they are there when I want those.

As for the cutter if you take care of not letting the blade touch anything but the latex and cutting mat (of course also along side the template or rule too) the blade's sharpness lasts a long time.

Some templates I have made. The brown one is masonite that can be found in Home Depot and a 2 ft x 4 ft piece is about 4 bucks. I know it is a lot of material but I have it on hand for my business and found it made a fine template and was thin enough that the rotary cutter's nut blade didn't bottom out on it like the pine templates I made and had to bevel them down.


----------

